# Quilting Fabric destash



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was given fabrics and I need to rehome some. These are all cotton except for one I will note below. 

Patriotic Quilt cotton set asking $3

The 8 Squares are 9 1/2" by 8" 

Two are Cupid patterned
Two are Flag Patterned
The other four are as shown

Coordinating fabric:'
Red stars 27" by 9 1/2" askin $1 
Tiny stars 1 yard 9" by 9 1/2"asking $2 










Country small Squared pattern vintage asking $3 per set. 
1 yard 2" length blue squared
1 yard 19" by 43" reddish squared
1 yard 7" by 21" inches
Some smaller pieces as shown

This next one is probably polyester stretch type $3 per set of 3 pieces
1 yard plus 1 foot by 1 yard
1 yard by 28"
1 yard by 28" and this one has hemmed edges.










Horses how sweet this one is...set of three pieces for $6 or $2 each
1 yard 6" by 26" and all three are the same size.










Nice green color $2
1 yard 6" by 27"

Christmas Pattern $2
1 yard by 1 yard 8"

Red Floral Set $1.50 
1 yard by 1 foot 
28" by 10"
21" by 8"

Pink Floral $2 Set
72" by 6 1/2"
24" by 8"
24" by 8"

Hello Kitty on ponies $3 Set
4 yards by 22"
26" by 21"

Purple Bunnies $1
1 yard 6" by 22"










I accept paypal, concealed cash or post office moneys, you can post on this page, pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

I want the horse fabric Pm'ing you!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

sharplady said:


> I want the horse fabric Pm'ing you!


Horse fabric sold to sharplady,
Thank you

In the other photo:

Bunnie fabric is also rehomed,
Thankyou


----------

